# Hardcore Jujutsu training in LA



## silencethehero (Apr 9, 2003)

About 4 years ago I moved to Los Angeles from Iowa.  I have yet to find a traditional school here in which discipline reigns supreme.  If anyone is out there or can direct me to a truly intense school, please email me: silence@heydontshoot.com or respond to this thread.

I am looking for a hardcore Jujutsu school in Los Angeles.  One that is brutal and will leave my body feeling destroyed.  One in which my instructor will work me until I can't do anymore.  I've trained with a few, but people were joking around too much.  It didn't seem serious enough.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 17, 2003)

Does anyone know of one?


----------

